# Swapping chicken for Chorizo?



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

May be a stupid question but i am sick of my chicken and rice, had enough and need a change.

Chorizo and pasta?

Anyone know the difference in protein's etc between chorizo and chicken?

ta


----------



## Willis. (Sep 14, 2011)

A lot of fat in chorizo


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

there's 38g of fat per 100g of chorizo and 19g protein so depends on your macros. Personally chicken is better and maybe throw in a little chorizo for flavour


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> there's 38g of fat per 100g of chorizo and 19g protein so depends on your macros. Personally chicken is better and maybe throw in a little chorizo for flavour


Oh i see, good idea, fat really doesnt bother me, would probably do me some good.

Im skinny build, one with the tats?

bit of fat wouldnt hurt would it?


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Chicken and chorizo together mate, bake both in the oven together wrapped in foil, the juices flavor the chicken, it's lovely.


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Best thing would be to flavour your chicken like churizo. :thumbup1:


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Chunkee said:


> Chicken and chorizo together mate, bake both in the oven together wrapped in foil, the juices flavor the chicken, it's lovely.





User Name said:


> Best thing would be to flavour your chicken like churizo. :thumbup1:


Why the fvck didnt i think of that, what a thick sh!t.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

TS99 said:


> Oh i see, good idea, fat really doesnt bother me, would probably do me some good.
> 
> Im skinny build, one with the tats?
> 
> bit of fat wouldnt hurt would it?


Nope, get eating more!


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Nope, get eating more!


Constantly eating, on the creatine too, need something else more supps!! but what??????

Still natty aswell.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Personally not a fan of Chorizo but for some reason i am liking the sound of that and chicken cooked in foil in the oven

Hmmm Supermarket for some chorizo i think


----------



## Vastus Med' (Sep 7, 2012)

swapping chicken for chorizo....this is bodybuilding not "lets do lunch" with Gino and Mel.LOL!!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Fry your chorizo and chicken. Shot some uncooked rice in the pan mix it all together for a min. Add chicken stock, chilli sauce and some chopped tomato. Cook.

Freezes really well cos of the tomato.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

> swapping chicken for chorizo....this is bodybuilding not "lets do lunch" with Gino and Mel.LOL!!


Its also in the diet section you tool.


----------



## Vastus Med' (Sep 7, 2012)

tool....bit personal!


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

I know this isn't "Lets Do Lunch" - but as part of my '8,000 calorie scoff day' (help, help) I had a Churizo starter. Damned it was nice, and this is coming from someone who rarely eats red meat.

Just get some Churizo. It's boooootiful :drool:


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

TS99 said:


> Oh i see, good idea, fat really doesnt bother me, would probably do me some good.
> 
> Im skinny build, one with the tats?
> 
> bit of fat wouldnt hurt would it?


nice combover....


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Add Mussels, chrizo, ham egg mix it up, but i find just changing the marinade makes chicken great day in day out.


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

The trick with chorizo is to slice it quite thin & fry it gently over a low heat until the oil comes out. The oil is infused with paprika (which stains it reddish orange), and is absolutely delicious.

Need to be aware of the salt content if you eat a lot of it though.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Andy 67 said:


> The trick with chorizo is to slice it quite thin & fry it gently over a low heat until the oil comes out. The oil is infused with paprika (which stains it reddish orange), and is absolutely delicious.
> 
> Need to be aware of the salt content if you eat a lot of it though.


Yea thats what i do, i find it tastes double as good when its 'well' done.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Chorizo is surely one of the worst things you can swap chicken for.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

User Name said:


> I know this isn't "Lets Do Lunch" - but as part of my '8,000 calorie scoff day' (help, help) I had a Churizo starter. Damned it was nice, and this is coming from someone who rarely eats red meat.
> 
> Just get some Churizo. It's boooootiful :drool:


Chorizio isn't red meat, its made of pork. Sorry to nit pick 

Chorizio is not a great source of anything from a bodybuilding nutrition perspective other than some saturated fats and a bit of protein. In small quantities its excellent for adding flavour to bland dishes though, great in omlettes too 

Edit - on a keto diet it would be immense!


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

i cook a chicken an chorizo dinnner in a white wine cream sauce for the misses. i drain the oil of the chorizo and then cook my chicken in it for my wraps to take to work, gorgeous


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

in a word NO - tuna and past yet chorizo not a lot of goodness in that apart from the flavour too much fat as ben says ok in keto!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Pork is regarded as a red meat (even though its not actually red)

Chorizo is however delicious and even better crisped up by frying.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Damn u guys... i want chicken and chorizo now!

@TS99 change your carbs around too? wholemeal pasta, sweet potato maybe? just adds a bit of variety to a meal.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Damn u guys... i want chicken and chorizo now!
> 
> @TS99 change your carbs around too? wholemeal pasta, sweet potato maybe? just adds a bit of variety to a meal.


I do baked chorizo risotto and chicken cattiatore sometimes. Thats a belting meal


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> I do baked chorizo risotto and chicken cattiatore sometimes. Thats a belting meal


Oh great.

This is still no good to me  but yum!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Oh great.
> 
> This is still no good to me  but yum!!


Put on bbc 2 now, youll love the programme if dieting


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Put on bbc 2 now, youll love the programme if dieting


No! I know what program it is... It's the bake off one.

You're so mean!!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> No! I know what program it is... It's the bake off one.
> 
> You're so mean!!


It's puddings tonight too!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

H10dst said:


> It's puddings tonight too!


I've only ever seen cakes on that program. Never savouries.


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> I've only ever seen cakes on that program. Never savouries.


Think they do all sorts (not liquorice ones) I've seen bread before i think?


----------

